
Hi, this a game I'm working on - anonone
http://istanaangin.itch.io/a-simple-platformer
======
krapp
Well. The collision detection and jump physics are rough in many places (which
seems weird for a game that obviously employs an actual physics engine), the
controls are awkward, the level design and graphics are uninspired, and there
is frame lag when I shoot. The player is slow and floaty. The English is
strange and there are numerous misspellings. I feel like this might have been
enjoyable with controller support (which it apparently lacks) and better
responsiveness. I would hesitate to even call this a prototype at this stage -
it's a mediocre technical demo at best.

I think your game needs to look, sound and play much better than this _at a
minimum_ to even be noticed in the current, supersaturated indie game market,
much less to convince people to invest in you. That your profile says you have
yet to complete and release a game is not going to fill anyone with
confidence. If this is what you can do in a month, I would much rather you
released a decent game every six months or a good game once a year.

Good luck.

~~~
anonone
noted

------
Isammoc
Hi. 1. Only for windows (I have only linux here); 2. From a not well known
website; 3. no source. How to know it is not a virus ? A formatter which will
erase all my pc and all my family's. Seriously, I will not download your game
but I wish you lot of successes.

